# best unit size for handunners?



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

so whats the most approite size for a unit of dwarf or empire handgunners?
is it 5x2
or 5x3
or even 10x2
so whats the best, most approiate size/dimensions?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

10 handgunners in 5*2 is the standard, possibly switching to 10*1 if appropriate.

You don't want anything over the min unit size, it'll just mean you lose more if they are caught in combat. Instead you want to make as many different units as possible: this gives you the bonus of having surviving gunners if one gets caught and destroyed in combat but also allows for overlapping fields of fire, cutting down the avenues of approach for war machine hunters (though most of the empire players I play still just line them all up the same way, allowing my eagles/fast cav/scouts to flank them)


----------

